# MORE STUFF! $25 talking eye glowing evil clown!



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, here he is

I bought a Styrofoam head at monster guts with red LEDS, beefed up the face with clay, and painted and added a wig! The sound comes from a baby monitor. This is perfect, because you don't have to just say one thing, you can do multiple sounds, or talking.

Unpainted









Painted









Painted w/ eyes glowing









Video of him in action painted w/ eyes glowing
$25 talking clown video by sonic17 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v338/sonic17/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v338/sonic17/MOV00715

This will probably be a few of the moving props, fully dressed. as it will be moved with an oscillating fan. The whole upper body will move back and forth, in a slashing motion. His arms will hold a bloody machete knife, cutting up a poor innocent victim. The victim will use the monitor as well with screams. His foot, and maybe some hands bloody, or cut up.
*STAY TUNED GUYS, I HAVE PLENTY MORE CLOWN STUFF COMING!*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks ghostess. 

Im still working out how the fan will move it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You love your clowns! And kudos for getting things done really early.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You love your clowns! And kudos for getting things done really early.


Thanks man. Your one of those guys who has helped me from the start too =)


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's wicked!
Awesome job!
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just wait until it squirts acid from his flower!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate clowns, But yours is pretty creepy!
And I mean that in a good way!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

a baby monitor huh..good idea
that is one creepy clown ..good job


----------

